
“I Am Skeptical That Capitalism Has a Future” --Cory Doctorow - Zigurd
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2016/02/cory-doctorow-boing-boing-homeland-little-brother-snowden-poitras/
======
orionblastar
Bad Link it tries to use a Chrome extension, the article referenced is here:
[https://www.jacobinmag.com/2016/02/cory-doctorow-boing-
boing...](https://www.jacobinmag.com/2016/02/cory-doctorow-boing-boing-
homeland-little-brother-snowden-poitras/)

Can someone please fix the link?

~~~
dang
Sure. Changed from [http://chrome-
extension://klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg/s...](http://chrome-
extension://klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg/suspended.html#uri=https://www.jacobinmag.com/2016/02/cory-
doctorow-boing-boing-homeland-little-brother-snowden-poitras/).

------
mikerichards
The interview was really all over the place and never focused on a coherent
theme.

But I always feel people like Cory really don't understand their own ideology
and feel compelled to conform to some stereotype that they think people that
they want to like them will feel comfortable with.

In other words, they always want to skirt around the fact that the state
always has the power and so they feel compelled to interject something about
corporations...state...it's all the same.

I just wish people like Cory would really understand the world as it is and
not like a groupthink of internet people want them to think it is.

